

Cable is building apps for your TV - physcab
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/04/03/cable-is-building-apps-for-your-tv-slowly/

======
tsally
Oh, only over a decade after the technology industry? The only thing large
telecoms are good for is price fixing. The cost of a text message is nowhere
near 10 cents. In a free market, the price wold never stay so far inflated. We
should break all telecoms up into much smaller companies. The competition
would ensure that we see some real innovation and fair prices for the
consumers.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
it doesn't require anything so proactive. simply remove the regulations that
prevent competition and the current players will crash and burn.

------
jmtame
I share the same skepticism towards telecom as Lawrence Lessig. In short:
they've always been slow to innovate, they only look after their bottom line,
and they stifle innovation.

Comcast will not build anything before hackers get to it. Comcast will do what
they've been doing all along: protecting their profits. I'll be surprised if
they finish this open platform and if it doesn't suck.

------
stcredzero
The article calls the iPhone an "open system." That doesn't give me warm and
fuzzy feelings about the author's knowledge.

~~~
wmf
Compared to "OpenCable", the iPhone _is_ open.

~~~
stcredzero
I lack warm and fuzzy feeling for _all_ of the above, then!

